# Asian men finding difficulty dating, research shows



## Savior (Dec 1, 2013)

> The online dating website "Are You Interested" recently surveyed more than 2.4 million interactions on its site and confirmed what many of us suspect: America loves Asian women.
> 
> In fact, Asian female users are more likely to get messages, including inappropriate ones, from male users of any race other than Asian. This trend, popularly dubbed "yellow fever," is not a new phenomenon, springing instead from an attraction to what some observers say is the exotic appeal of Asian women, *and a self-indulging fantasy of being with women who are seen as docile and submissive. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2013)

Small penis stereotypes.


----------



## Mashy (Dec 1, 2013)

Systematic racism & sexism.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 1, 2013)

The West depicts Us as Either Asexual/Gay/or misogynist  perverts with tiny cocks

What a big surprise


----------



## wibisana (Dec 1, 2013)

Asian lives in Asia would "easily" date asian women
this proves nothing


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2013)

wibisana said:


> Asian lives in Asia would "easily" date asian women
> this proves nothing



In a homogenous society, of which Asia contains many, of course that will be the case. How does that address the topic of the article, which is dealing with a clearly multicultural, multi-ethnic environment?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2013)

Non asian men in asia might also have trouble dating.

Those interracial cooties.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 1, 2013)

> Despite iconic masculine Asian role models like Bruce Lee, Asian men are often portrayed as scrawny males who spend more time studying than lifting weights in the gym, appearing in popular culture as soft-spoken, reserved types who rarely take part in activities that people qualify as "masculine" like professional football or construction work, as characters played for laughs.
> 
> These depictions run counter to what society tells us women want: someone confident, tall, dark and handsome.


Whoa, okay, admittedly I don't know what women in the U.S. seek in guys, but in other parts of the world, there may be other reasons to think twice about Asian males.

I'm half-Chinese half-European, living in China. A main issue with Chinese men is a traditional attitude without the ability to back it up, namely:
- There is societal expectation for the man to be um... "superior" to the woman? (education, job etc.)
- If the woman is the main breadwinner, the man is very likely to show a huge inferiority complex around her, and that can be quite annoying. Even when the guy is okay with it, you can bet the guy's Family won't shut up about it (and Asian guys come with their family attached).
- The successful guys, though, will act like some sort of lord and show no qualms against getting a few mistresses on the side. 
- And they are not so open-minded when it comes to child-raising, housework etc. It's unlike Western attitudes where the guy can be expected to help out.
- Also, in China, men haven't really been taught how to be sweet and caring to their wives.

This is stereotyping a lot, but unfortunately there's some truth to it. I'd like to think I'm in a relatively open, educated circle, but the above are all cases I've encountered in my immediate circle. There's this one guy who married an air hostess precisely because she's obedient and doesn't talk back, but the rest of the time he complains that she's too dumb. 

If I were a Western woman, I'd think twice too before finding a less successful guy, only to have the guy's mother keep nagging at me that I should stay home and be an obediant wife, or a more successful guy who acts like he's entitled to control my life. Attitudes are changing, but there is still a bit of that.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 1, 2013)

The problem is with straight people, Asian twinks get all the love over here.


----------



## Mael (Dec 1, 2013)

> This is stereotyping a lot, but unfortunately there's some truth to it.



Here's the reality I think a lot of people have to understand.  Stereotypes were built on some truths about peoples, like it or not.

And Asian men?  They're coming around but it's really dependent on region.  I think the more exposure the Asian nation has to other cultures and customs the less you see this but at the same time few nations are as ethnocentric and homogenous as the East Asian nations.  Expecting cultural change out of them, especially the men, is like herding cats.

So honestly I'm not surprised, even if I do see a good percentage of Asian-AMERICAN (see thar?) men dating white women all of a sudden.

I just feel sorry for black women.  They really don't get a break.


----------



## navy (Dec 1, 2013)

Solution:


Hookers.


----------



## Savior (Dec 1, 2013)

> Wong Wei 2 days ago
> 
> I'm an Asian man and I have a small penis. It feels good to finally say that.



Ken is that you bro?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2013)

> Asian men are often portrayed as scrawny males who spend more time studying than lifting weights in the gym, appearing in popular culture as soft-spoken, reserved types who rarely take part in activities that people qualify as "masculine" like professional football *or construction work*



I just happen to be an ex construction worker.  

Does that mean I'm manly now?


----------



## navy (Dec 1, 2013)

Construction workers dont get bitches.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 1, 2013)

My closest guy friends are mainly Asian. I can't ever fathom dating any of them because 
1. I'm just not attracted to them 
2. 





			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> If the woman is the main breadwinner, the man is very likely to show a huge inferiority complex around her, and that can be quite annoying.


This. Not so much in terms of income but when it comes to academic and job achievements yes.


----------



## Mael (Dec 1, 2013)

navy said:


> Construction workers dont get bitches.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RawG7obLveQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2013)

Greatness awaits this thread and Black Women are also the least desirable I wonder why.......


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> Greatness awaits this thread and Black Women are also the least desirable I wonder why.......



There's a fair bit of outrage when Black celebs date non black women. Like with Kobe, Tiger and Bolt..


----------



## kyrax12 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Despite iconic masculine Asian role models like Bruce Lee, Asian men are often portrayed as scrawny males who spend more time studying than lifting weights in the gym, appearing in popular culture as soft-spoken, reserved types who rarely take part in activities that people qualify as "masculine" like professional football or construction work, as characters played for laughs.


Wait, lifting weights in the gym? I don't think girls go for bulky guys as opposed to fit guys. Swimming is enough to get the fit body that most females want.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2013)

I never have a hard time finding someone. Swog.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 2, 2013)

> "Asian men, along with black women, are probably the least desirable people."



Solution:  Asian men go after black women.

They can produce the least desirable offspring or something according to surveys.


----------



## kyrax12 (Dec 2, 2013)

With the emergence of some Asian media like those korean videos, I was wondering if Asian men can get more popularity.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> Here's the reality I think a lot of people have to understand.  Stereotypes were built on some truths about peoples, like it or not.
> 
> And Asian men?  They're coming around but it's really dependent on region.


It also matters whether the man has been exposed to Western culture or not. If they're exposed to Western culture and are open-minded as a result, it's all cool. If they are one of those with heavy traditional outlooks though... (either that, or their parents are very traditional. A Chinese relative of mine is a female executive. Both she and her husband have worked abroad, so both are really open-minded, but she got some headaches from his family because she didn't have the time to make dinner for their "dear son" in the evening. They have a maid anyway by the way).

"Face" (for the guy) can be absurdly important in a traditional household.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Solution:  Asian men go after black women.
> 
> They can produce the least desirable offspring or something according to surveys.




Mixed Asian black light skinned (afro asian) is sexy as fuck. 



kyrax12 said:


> With the emergence of some Asian media like those korean videos, I was wondering if Asian men can get more popularity.



No, it's more about the men than the way they are presented.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> Mixed Asian black light skinned (afro asian) is sexy as fuck.



Then this is the perfect solution.  Everyone gets love, and future generations will be assured a lot more of it.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 2, 2013)

this ain't new. 
looking beyond the stereotypes helps me more in my life.


----------



## Ae (Dec 2, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Solution:  Asian men go after black women.
> 
> They can produce the least desirable offspring or something according to surveys.



I thought just black people were least desirable


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> Ken is that you bro?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

True, but not as much as I would if I fell into the latter two categories and became significantly less attractive.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

True, but then again they'll remain young and steaming for most of the time that I still remain horny enough to want to strip, beat and rape them.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> True, but then again they'll remain young and steaming for most of the time that I still remain horny enough to want to strip, beat and rape them.



 you got issues, man.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't worry my insight and sensibility keep those urges repressed quite nicely.

I saw the edit


----------



## stream (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll put once more this :



> *Married couples in the United States in 2010 (thousands)
> *
> 
> ```
> ...


Around 18% of Asian women are married to white men. Less than 10% of Asian men are married to white women.
Also, about 9% of black men are married to white women, and less than 5% of black women are married to white men.

Also notable: there are almost no marriages between Asian and black people, but there too, it is way more often a black man and an Asian woman.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know...I've seen alot of guys express interest in black women, and I've seen alot of asian guys dating outside their race.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

> Also notable: there are almost no marriages between Asian and black people


The Struggle.


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2013)

Black women can be on-fire hot, but they need to be in shape, like anyone, and they need to do something with their hair, weave it or straighten it, because I'm sorry, but "be proud of who you are" does not apply to you when you're a girl with an afro

That's not really a lot of them sadly. 

I know a lot of girls who have massive lady boners for asian dudes, but they're mostly girls I met online who don't get out a lot, and those boners are mostly pointed at effeminate J-rock type things with ambiguous gender, which frankly makes me think you must be closet bi at least.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm starting to feel Blue should not comment on anything social at all.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 2, 2013)

Uber athletic smart people would start to dominate the world and shape history. Though nobody would remember their weird ass names (Laequeesha Won Shmo ? I'll take with the sweet sour)


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2013)

My understanding is that Chinese guys (in China) are afraid of appoaching foreign girls because they are stereotyped as super-independent muscular amazons who will crush him under their stiletto heel.

There are success stories though. In the cases I know, interestingly, the Chinese guy is invariably an artist or cultural worker of some kind. A former classmate's boyfriend was a filmmaker, and the Swedish Councillor General's husband is a poet. And then there is the husband of the woman who translated Mo Yan into Swedish, who is some kind of exiled political dissident.

So I guess white women want Chinese guys who are "interesting" beyond crunching numbers at some Pudong office. Having a somewhat counterculture lifestyle maybe gives them a more laid-back attitude too. They don't worry about the dangers of amazons.

So basically the same advice goes to Asian guys as to skinny white guys: if you can't play American Football, then dye your hair and start a rock band!


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> There's a fair bit of outrage when Black celebs date non black women. Like with Kobe, Tiger and Bolt..



Or when black female celebs date/marry non-black men.  Aisha Tyler is a classic example marrying a Dutch-American and then getting shit for it for "not marrying a brotha."





Mizura said:


> It also matters whether the man has been exposed to Western culture or not. If they're exposed to Western culture and are open-minded as a result, it's all cool. If they are one of those with heavy traditional outlooks though... (either that, or their parents are very traditional. A Chinese relative of mine is a female executive. Both she and her husband have worked abroad, so both are really open-minded, but she got some headaches from his family because she didn't have the time to make dinner for their "dear son" in the evening. They have a maid anyway by the way).
> 
> "Face" (for the guy) can be absurdly important in a traditional household.



Face is bizarrely crucial for any East Asian government as well.  It probably explains why China makes an ass out of itself in regards to that air defense zone and North Korea. 

Rustles mah jimmies it does...


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

I feel that Asian males going for black females and vice versa seems a bit difficult. Given the stereotypes of black man having large penis and Asians have smaller, it is just a bad match. I would believe that black women would atleast have some criteria on the whole thing, which is something Asian males would fall short on. 
I was talking to this Italian dude in London and his immediate question was "why are Indian girls so pretty and why are Indian guys so ugly?". So in order to defend the whole thing I brought up some numbers into play,  the math goes like this that in India there would be about 700 million males or so, if I assume that 2 in hundred man is good looking that make about 14 million good looking guys, which is about half the total number of guys in Italy.  Also I was surprised that he thought Indian girls in London were pretty, I am yet to see anyone as pretty as general crowd in Delhi or Shimla or Dehradoon or Chandigarh. 
But that being said the whole standard for good looking in West is very different from east. 
Indians are very over the topic romantic for example, something which might not appeal to western girls. Plus the whole going to club/pub and picking up girls from there is completely different thing for most Asian men. That hardly happens in Asia and thus have no prior training or experience on how to do it?


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Considering how Indian guys don't seem to have TOO hard a time getting with white women, I don't think the Italian is that wise to the game.  Then again Europe is different than "Murkkkkkkkkka" after all. 

Also I guess it's mostly when they're Indian-American that it makes a difference.  From what I hear, they can't stand Indian-American women because they're incredibly snobbish and prudish.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2013)

As for Indians... I think it might be the mustaches.

I've heard that in South Asia sporting a mustache is a sign of masculine virility, which is why every onther Indian or Pakistani seems to have one. But I don't think they help you score points with western ladies...


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Indians borns outside India are very different from the Indian born in India. One of the difference is that they are western but oddly holding the Indian values which their parents brought with them couple of decades ago. The way India is moving ahead in terms of cultural changes and values is much faster than Europe or America because it is all new to India and Modern India is relatively a new county compared to most modern countries. 
I was with Indian Dutch girl for a while and it was one of the most confusing thing I have ever done. She has that odd prudishness of Indian girls and pretty much every other thing about her was European. Gosh, the amount of effort it takes to convince them that it is okay to have sex before marriage is monumental, I would rather spend time sending rockets to Mars than date an Indian girl born outside India. On the other hand Delhi girls are the best, they are not so much hardwork as they are also looking for same stuff. Yeah, there are cultural problem with all that but in India it is okay to do stuff, but not talk about it. 

Also pretty much every Indian who is outside India think that they are so much better than everyone back in India.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

In the end Humans are an bunch of shallow bitches so nothing really matters.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2013)

initpidzero said:


> Indians borns outside India are very different from the Indian born in India. One of the difference is that they are western but oddly holding the Indian values which their parents brought with them couple of decades ago. The way India is moving ahead in terms of cultural changes and values is much faster than Europe or America because it is all new to India and Modern India is relatively a new county compared to most modern countries.
> I was with Indian Dutch girl for a while and it was one of the most confusing thing I have ever done. She has that odd prudishness of Indian girls and pretty much every other thing about her was European. Gosh, the amount of effort it takes to convince them that it is okay to have sex before marriage is monumental, I would rather spend time sending rockets to Mars than date an Indian girl born outside India. On the other hand Delhi girls are the best, they are not so much hardwork as they are also looking for same stuff. Yeah, there are cultural problem with all that but in India it is okay to do stuff, but not talk about it.
> 
> Also pretty much every Indian who is outside India think that they are so much better than everyone back in India.



Are you Indian yourself or just an Indophile?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

mr_shadow said:


> Are you Indian yourself or just an* Indophile*?



haan, there is a word like that in existence...


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, just remembered the topic of the thread...

"Indophile" is not a sexual fetish "philia". It just means "lover of India". Common interests might include learning Hindi, watching Bollywood movies and reading classical Indian literature. Most Indophiles will have a strong desire to visit or even settle in India.

Many Indophiles probably find Indians sexually attractive, but it's not mandatory to qualify as an Indophile.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't tend to go for Asian guys.  They are usually far too short and kinda feminine. I men who look like a men.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

*Well, I think Asian men can be pretty attractive, especially in the far East. 


The entire "nerdy stereotype" adds a nice touch too. :33*


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

mr_shadow said:


> "Indophile" is not a sexual fetish "philia". It just means "lover of India". Common interests might include learning Hindi, watching Bollywood movies and *reading classical Indian literature*. Most Indophiles will have a strong desire to visit or even settle in India.



That is pretty tough shit even for Indians. I know a lot of well read people but they wouldn't even dare to read classical Indian literature. Indian classic literature means a whole lot of books(more than 40 of them are religious and really really LONG) in Sanksrit written mostly 2000 years ago or before. But if you are talking about just Hindi literature, it should be possible but again you need formal education to read them as well, not to mention there is Bengali literature, Marathi literature and more prominent Tamil Literature, which is also as old as 1000 year or in some cases 2000 years. 
When they say they are reading Indian literature, they really mean they are reading those pseudo intellectual new age authors who write Indian fiction in English point in case Salman Rushdie and Chetan bhagat. 

Only people who are non Indians who have read classic literature are research scholars like Max Muller and other Germans who translated Upnishads and Vedas.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 2, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Well, I think Asian men can be pretty attractive, especially in the far East.
> 
> 
> The entire "nerdy stereotype" adds a nice touch too. :33*



they have small dicks. not enuf to please a female


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2013)

initpidzero said:


> That is pretty tough shit even for Indians.
> 
> ...
> 
> Only people who are non Indians who have read classic literature are research scholars like Max Muller and other Germans who translated Upnishads and Vedas.



As you say there are translations.

Most Indophiles probably don't speak _good_ Hindi or Sanskrit, just as most Japanophiles don't speak good Japanese. But that doesn't prevent them from being interested in the history and culture of the country.

Being a "phile" is just about having a higher-than-average interest, and hopefully knowledge of, the country you are attracted to. Given that knowledge of Indian history, culture and society is very low in much of the western world, even knowing what the "Vedas and Upanishads" _are_ in the first place almost qualifies a person as borderline Indophile...


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Blue said:


> Black women can be on-fire hot, but they need to be in shape, like anyone, and they need to do something with their hair, weave it or straighten it, because I'm sorry, but "be proud of who you are" does not apply to you when you're a girl with an afro
> 
> That's not really a lot of them sadly.
> 
> I know a lot of girls who have massive lady boners for asian dudes, but they're mostly girls I met online who don't get out a lot, and those boners are mostly pointed at effeminate J-rock type things with ambiguous gender, which frankly makes me think you must be closet bi at least.



There's way more to this than a sista's hair type. That's not a major contributing factor.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

I like that how both cultures put men from other cultures as girly/feminine looking.
In India it is common for people to think that white men are too pretty and girlie looking plus obviously the lack of moustaches makes you 90% less of a man than one with moustaches. Also the popular belief is that since they have better and easy living conditions they are all weaklings and won't survive in harsh living conditions.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 2, 2013)

initpidzero said:


> Also the popular belief is that since they have better and easy living conditions they are all weaklings and won't survive in harsh living conditions.



I'm noticing a theme with how the world perceives white people...


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

The problem with stereotype is sample size. People just assume shit based on some kind of statistics, it is just laziness on their part not trying to know other people.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

Waffle said:


> they have small dicks. not enuf to please a female


*
Well, those very same women can feel free to push an entire sink pipe up their spoiled, bitchy little anuses if all they fucking think about is how big a man's dick is. Or they should just go ahead and date a colossal, pink dildo.*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

It sucks for Asian men, but why in the hell do people think Asian women are very submissive ?

Granted they act very sweet and soft spoken when dating, but this changes once they catch their men and become quite bossy if the husband slacks off and are in charge of the saving account once the husband puts the money in the bank!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> I just feel sorry for black women.  They really don't get a break.



I don't, they did it to themselves. My parent keep trying to get me to marry a black girl and have some chocolate babies. Fuck that noise 

Of all the races I've had the worst experiences with my own, terribly ironic. That's fine though I have no problem indulging in my delicious white girls and Latinas


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol the black female images.

I do get the feeling that the homosexual-esque perception of the Azn phallus thing does tend to limit their dating pool... kinda pity the fool who either use it for comebacks or get offended by it. No one that has cock comfortably above the median cares for that shit lol

I still do get female attention from about all colors (except maybe black because I don't try to look straight at that face), rarely do I reciprocate just cuz. But yeah, another thing that tends to hold true is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who frequent public places tend to eye well built twinkies a lot more females (the actual desired sex) due to... how obsessed they are with man ass. That on the other hand completely disgusts me and if not for the fact that it occurs in public I'd have knocked a chair right into their ugly mugs and punched them repeatedly.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm curious how those statistics would turn out in countries with notably different / flipped demographic percentages.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Is there even any Asian country with a significant white population...


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> Is there even any Asian country with a significant white population...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> Is there even any Asian country with a significant white population...



Most white populations in asia are related to american military bases or sex tourists who settled down


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

SK and Japan then?

They don't like the smell of albino queef much, but then again they do dislike each other more.

Or maybe the Philipines. Only been there once, don't wanna go back.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> Construction workers dont get bitches.



Now they do, at least in CANADA where I live. Trades here is like one the most high paid jobs and is growing. I've talked to a couple of guys my age and all they talk about is women troubles and how they buy condos and rent them out to people as well as the cars they drive which I seen by the way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

sure is Uncle Tom in here


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Albino Americans shame the country.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm curious how those statistics would turn out in countries with notably different / flipped demographic percentages.



[YOUTUBE]-4EXCOydW7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

What a terrible show ^
Who watches that trash.


----------



## Keile (Dec 2, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> I thought just black people were least desirable



Overall I'd say they are but it is what it is.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

The world thinks lighter is better stupid muthafucka's but hey.


----------



## Doge (Dec 2, 2013)

Just pointing out Asian privilege.  Black people are still being thrown under the bus.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> The world thinks lighter is better stupid muthafucka's but hey.



Tell that to all the white kids trying to get a tan


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Tell that to all the white kids trying to get a tan




You're post reminded me of this.

[YOUTUBE]_Qe4AZRkFYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keile (Dec 2, 2013)

What's up with these Uncle Toms?

How come no one wants to talk about the legions of Asian females that won't date Asian dudes?


----------



## Keile (Dec 2, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> Well, those very same women can feel free to push an entire sink pipe up their spoiled, bitchy little anuses if all they fucking think about is how big a man's dick is. Or they should just go ahead and date a colossal, pink dildo.*



To be honest, I highly doubt women choose partners based on prospective dick size. They choose partners based on attraction, chemistry, charm, wealth, height, etc. 

I'd say white guys have it easiest. Most studies say this too. If I could choose again, I'd be a tall, rich good-looking white dude.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Didn't even see that post damn.....


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a bit broad shouldered and that's about it 

Limbs are on the long side but somehow they are skinny as feck


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Keile said:


> What's up with these Uncle Toms coming out of the woodwork in these types of threads? It's not about them and their issues so what's the deal.
> 
> Why do you call said babies "chocolate" and what's wrong with having said babies that you need to ? What do you think you are, anyway? Is it that serious that you see the need to denigrate with junveile terms, Uncle Tom dude? No wonder you don't get along with people.
> 
> I get negative experiences every other day when I read the racist 500 Yahoo Sport comment section. But I guess you don't have these "experiences" because you either 1) ignore these experiences because you're a self-confirming Uncle Tom, reducing them to exceptions or 2) you don't experience it in the first place which speaks to your Tom ignorance, 3) you're an outcast that can't fit in with most of your own group and are speaking out of your own insecurities and social inadequacy.



 I'm laughing so hard right now

Just imagine, if a white guy talked like that about white "race traitors" who prefer black women, the entire cast of the black butthurt brigade would come storming in at the speed of light


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

The butthurt level of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) struck past the charts.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2013)

It's plain racism, esp on the part of women. Asian men basically aren't seen as manly enough, it's funny because British Asian guys have a pretty bad rep yet they have zero issues with White girls.


----------



## Keile (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now
> 
> Just imagine, if a white guy talked like that about white "race traitors" who prefer black women, the entire cast of the black butthurt brigade would come storming in at the speed of light



Sorry?

It's not about dude's preferences. I have no problem with his preferences. I have my own.

It's about the negative way in which he talks about his own group like he isn't part of the very group he sly stereotypes and denigrates. Like Asian girls who don't date Asian guys because of some stupid ethnic stereotype, ideal or another. It's derogatory to these girls too but they don't see it that way because of myopia. You're always on some mission to justify Neo Nazi ideas and rants so I'm not surprised you wrongly assume my intentions. To a hammer, everything is a nail.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm rather fond of racist quips at this point, especially since I'm damn well better at them than anyone.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now
> 
> Just imagine, if a white guy talked like that about white "race traitors" who prefer black women, the entire cast of the black butthurt brigade would come storming in at the speed of light



You was doing well and then you fuck up.That post was obviously on some  bullshit  but then again you not noticing is not surprising........


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru exposed again?


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Keile said:


> I'd say white guys have it easiest. Most studies say this too. If I could choose again, I'd be a tall, rich good-looking white dude.




If you're rich you can be any race and you'll be fine.
Wealthy >> anything else.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

So you crossed over to Canada for welfare did ya?


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Canadians dont get bitches. Enjoy your healthcare.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> If you're rich you can be any race and you'll be fine.
> Wealthy >> anything else.



Male; white; straight.


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2013)

All these poor black people crying about how white guys get all the girls while black pro ballers drown in lakes of rainbow pussy, not realising they're missing the actual cause-effect relationship here.


----------



## Keile (Dec 2, 2013)

Asian girls who say things like, "They're not Western enough!" can be self-hating too. This excuse is oftentimes spurious and used to hide behind other more pernicious biases.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> Zaru exposed again?



More or less.


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Male; white; straight.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuMQjKiaDTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Keile said:


> How come no one wants to talk about the legions of Asian females that won't date Asian dudes?



It sure isn't like that here. I have a few asian friends and we talk about this. Most asians seem to want to stick to their race. I see a mostly asian-asian couples as oppose to interracial ones.

Maybe it's diff in the U.S. but I see the majority of Asian women here preferring Asian guys.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Blue said:


> All these poor black people crying about how white guys get all the girls while black pro ballers drown in lakes of rainbow pussy, not realising they're missing the actual cause-effect relationship here.


Who in here stated black guys couldnt get bitches?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

The negroid male_ does_ tend to  have the ugliest face... other than British of course


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> It sure isn't like that here. I have a few asian friends and we talk about this. Most asians seem to want to stick to their race. I see a mostly asian-asian couples as oppose to interracial ones.
> 
> Maybe it's diff in the U.S. but I see the majority of Asian women here preferring Asian guys.



News flash. Most people stick to their race, and its not necessarily about race preference or racism.

And I keep saying, Asian men barely seek out Asian women. I blame the anime and hentai they have over there.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> The negroid male_ does_ tend to  have the ugliest face... other than British of course



Yes, but our muscles are sexy. 

Plus the size stereotype. Got bitches curious.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I liked Asians exclusively until I was about 13 and realized I couldn't get off to loli forever.


----------



## Keile (Dec 2, 2013)

Blue said:


> All these poor black people crying about how white guys get all the girls while black pro ballers drown in lakes of rainbow pussy, not realising they're missing the actual cause-effect relationship here.



What "poor black people crying about white guys" are you talking about? 

First, I was the ONLY one that said anything about the subject and it was one sentence. So the statement "all these poor black people crying about how white guys get all the girls" is a factually untrue by the numbers, divisive (You vs Them) and ultimately incendiary statement. I am one person; I wasn't crying; I just stated what the evidence says. I didn't "attack" anyone either like your quoted statement seems to frame.

Second, everything else being equal, it's better to be a white dude (or to appear like such a person) when it comes to relationships than it is to be just about any other guy in America. That's just what the evidence I've seen says (ie. OKCupid) in general and it's not an attack. If anything it's a compliment. : I'm just not going to get th same responses on OkCupid, everything else being equal, that some other dudes. That's the fact. I'm not angry or attacking anybody about it. I'm just adding some facts to this thread.

I NEVER said any other type of person can't get women either. All dudes do and can get women.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh Proudtobeasian where art thou?  

I think Asian male troubles stem from the fact that they think women are "supposed" to be subservient and not have opinions.

News flash women like men who will treat them as equals


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Keile said:


> What's up with these Uncle Toms?
> 
> How come no one wants to talk about the legions of Asian females that won't date Asian dudes?



Uncle Toms?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> Yes, but our muscles are sexy.
> 
> Plus the size stereotype. Got bitches curious.




Never quite looked at another mans cock except from porn 

Muscly figures are easy to draw but ugly to look at irl. But I have a very low threshold for homo shit


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> News flash. Most people stick to their race, and its not necessarily about race preference or racism.




It's moreso here and with Asians than with other places imo. It has a lot to do with the language barrier.
It is about race preference. I've seen many more white-black-caribbean-eastern european etc etc interracial relationships than with Asians. When I go to Asian places with my friends we always notice it.



> Toronto CMA, 2011[39]
> Population 	                                                       %
> English 	                                      2,980,215 	53.8
> Cantonese 	                                170,490   	3.1
> ...


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Blue said:


> All these poor black people crying about how white guys get all the girls while black pro ballers drown in lakes of rainbow pussy, not realising they're missing the actual cause-effect relationship here.


............What?


Ken said:


> The negroid male_ does_ tend to  have the ugliest face... other than British of course


It's a good thing I don't take anything you say seriously.


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> The negroid male_ does_ tend to  have the ugliest face... other than British of course



What about Chinese males? How do they compare in your esteemed estimation ?


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

*This thread. I'm sorry, I can't...*


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> I liked Asians exclusively until I was about 13 and realized I couldn't get off to loli forever.



I never really looked at race or porn for that matter, when I was younger. The first girl I liked was ironically British.  She wasnt ugly, but damn I had no standards.


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> What about Chinese males? How do they compare in your esteemed estimation ?



They's ugleh too.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> What about Chinese males? How do they compare in your esteemed estimation ?



Most of them look similar, so all median I guess. Some lanky tall fucks look borderline Viet though.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

*We're all ugly.


I personally prefer green men. Those martians, hot-damn...


Space dicks are the best dicks. Remember that.*


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *This thread. I'm sorry, I can't...*



Things Naruto Forums cant handle and always make the best threads:

Race
Christians 
Pedophiles
Israel vs Muslims
Feminism


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Onizuka made a cameo appearance in V, the manliest of men indeed.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> I never really looked at race or porn for that matter, when I was younger. The first girl I liked was ironically British.  She wasnt ugly, but damn I had no standards.



First one I liked was maybe Swiss... so not that awful but fuck she looks retarded in retrospect

One I liked the most was probably Euro mutt, maybe predominantly Britsh American but who cares she a hoe like everyone else wont return my calls


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> Things Naruto Forums cant handle and always make the best threads:
> 
> Race
> Christians
> ...



*
You forgot feminism.



*


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Navy that list should be longer.......


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> You forgot feminism.
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch. Added.


Gino said:


> Navy that list should be longer.......



Like what?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I shall return soon my racially sensitive inferiors.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

*We shall be waiting with our legs spread wide.*


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> she a hoe like everyone else wont return my calls



If you speak like you do on here, who would return your calls?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Keile said:


> Sorry?
> 
> It's not about dude's preferences. I have no problem with his preferences. I have my own.
> 
> It's about the negative way in which he talks about his own group like he isn't part of the very group he sly stereotypes and denigrates. Like Asian girls who don't date Asian guys because of some stupid ethnic stereotype, ideal or another. It's derogatory to these girls too but they don't see it that way because of myopia. You're always on some mission to justify Neo Nazi ideas and rants so I'm not surprised you wrongly assume my intentions. To a hammer, everything is a nail.


"Neo Nazi ideas"



You unironically used the word "Uncle Tom" as an insult and insinuated that he doesn't belong to your "group"


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Make reservations for me and fight the urge tuts


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Dont wreck the thread before I get back. Have a date with a pretty Latina.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

Latina women are pretty, but if you piss them off.......


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

No, she isnt that type. I'd put her in her place if she was.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Neo Nazi ideas"
> 
> 
> 
> You unironically used the word "Uncle Tom" as an insult and insinuated that he doesn't belong to your "group"





ZARU EXPOSED


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmH0XaG4deA[/YOUTUBE]

This woman..


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Someone doesn't know what uncle tom means.



navy said:


> Like what?


Like Alma said Feminism and add LGBT rights to the list.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

California stacks the deck.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Tennessee sucks ass not the result I was expecting.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> It's plain racism, esp on the part of women. Asian men basically aren't seen as manly enough, it's funny because British Asian guys have a pretty bad rep yet they have zero issues with White girls.



It is racism, but you honestly can't blame someone for not being attracted to another race. Its just their personal preference.

Should someone have to date someone they're not attracted to?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> News flash. Most people stick to their race, and its not necessarily about race preference or racism.



>stick to their race
>not about race preference


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> California stacks the deck.



I always wondered how an entire state can be into "Anita Queen"


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> If you speak like you do on here, who would return your calls?



Sure, but real life and nf are different.

Fine line and don't cross it


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 2, 2013)

Asians are only tough in anime and Kung fu movies #fact


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Also the only people who survive 12 years of teachers not giving a shit about kids beating each other but America ain't like that so...


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

afgpride said:


> >stick to their race
> >not about race preference



People more or less stay in their cultural groups but that doesnt mean they prefer that race of partner. Physically speaking. 

It's easier to date and marry a hometown person, but that doesnt mean you dont have exotic taste.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> People more or less stay in their cultural groups but that doesnt mean they prefer that race of partner. Physically speaking.
> 
> It's easier to date and marry a hometown person, but that doesnt mean you dont have exotic taste.



Gimme dem Asian ladies ;P


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> People more or less stay in their cultural groups but that doesnt mean they prefer that race of partner. Physically speaking.
> 
> It's easier to date and marry a hometown person, but that doesnt mean you dont have exotic taste.



Okay, that's what I thought you meant by "sticking to your race".  I assumed "sticking" implied they were actively choosing their race over others, not a simple consequence of being around them more.

With that said, you don't have to exclusively prefer your own race to prefer them over others'.  An Indian that likes Indians the most doesn't have to not like Africans, for instance.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

afgpride said:


> With that said, you don't have to exclusively prefer your own race to prefer them over others'.  An Indian that likes Indians the most doesn't have to not like Africans, for instance.



Well I never said, or meant to imply that. Very few people have race exclusive attractions.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

White dude who loves the Asian ladies reporting in!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> White dude who loves the Asian ladies reporting in!



That's now over half the population...


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

That just shows half the population has good taste.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> That just shows half the population has good taste.



History shows us this isnt true.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Is all that pent up frustration from scorned american-asian males a social issue just waiting to explode someday?


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> History shows us this isnt true.



 true.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Most of America is retarded with a 98 point average IQ... the general populous can't be bright.


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Is all that pent up frustration from scorned american-asian males a social issue just waiting to explode someday?



No they just need to learn why "their women" are going after so many white guys.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 2, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> That just shows half the population has good taste.



I thought the main reason a lot of white dudes like asian girls was because they tend to be very submissive?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

If I randomly snapped and killed people very few will be offed for personal reasons. I'd prefer that resentment not play any part in it, but I'd be all up for shooting them up.


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I thought the main reason a lot of white dudes like asian girls was because they tend to be very submissive?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Is all that pent up frustration from scorned american-asian males a social issue just waiting to explode someday?



Asians are pretty quiet, so no. Which I suppose is part of the problem.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> No they just need to learn why "their women" are going after so many white guys.



I don't know where I read about it, but it was about the frustrations of half-asian males resulting from mixed parents.
Half-asian females are showered in attention, but half-asian males face similar problems to pure asian males, and some of them hate the "non-asian" (well, mostly white for statistical reasons) part inside them. Sad stuff.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Self hate is a retarded endeavor.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I thought the main reason a lot of white dudes like asian girls was because they tend to be very submissive?



Oh god no, that is just a sterotype that is rather uncommon, most of the Asian women I know are rather fiesty to say the least. (Even the Japanese women)


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> Self hate is a retarded endeavor.



Implying you dont take part in it?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Should be known by now that I indulge in the loving hate of all races


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]



Just askin.


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 2, 2013)

Still more dating success than me. :'(


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2013)

navy said:


> Who in here stated black guys couldnt get bitches?





Keile said:


> What "poor black people crying about white guys" are you talking about?
> 
> I NEVER said any other type of person can't get women either. All dudes do and can get women.





Gino said:


> ............What?
> 
> It's a good thing I don't take anything you say seriously.



MY BAD, GUYS

Anyway everyone knows black men are attractive. Blacks are the anti-asians.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Oh god no, that is just a sterotype that is rather uncommon, most of the Asian women I know are rather fiesty to say the least. (Even the Japanese women)



The common conception of males who have an overly positive image of asian females is that they are culturally more "traditional", behave more "feminine" and other things that are increasingly becoming a rarity within those females who are culturally adapted to western values. 
The demand for such females didn't just magically disappear in the few decades where women's roles and behaviour changed at an unprecedented rate, so many men looked to fulfill their wishes elsewhere, often based on the same idealism that makes many women lust after "exotic" men.
Obviously, that implies that fully westernized asian women lose all non-aesthetic benefits.

Or in short, "western women are bitches and whores, where da asian women not ruined by feminism at?"

(No, those are not my views)


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

> Or in short, "western women are bitches and whores, where da asian women not ruined by feminism at?"



Or maybe it's more biological than mental?

You'd think Asian women who don't want to conform to their culture and don't marry within their ethnicity are already practicing some form of feminism, right?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *We're all ugly.*



Speak for yourself.  I'm a pretty bitch.  No homo.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

is that right

phagggit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought having a type is considered pretentious.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Oh god no, that is just a sterotype that is rather uncommon, most of the Asian women I know are rather fiesty to say the least. (Even the Japanese women)



Are these Westernised Asian women that you're talking about?



> You'd think Asian women who don't want to conform to their culture and don't marry within their ethnicity are already practicing some form of feminism, right?



How many of them are actually doing this.


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2013)

Use a question mark and you'd be surprised here in the States and even in Asia.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> Or maybe it's more biological than mental?
> 
> You'd think Asian women who don't want to conform to their culture and don't marry within their ethnicity are already practicing some form of feminism, right?


More mental, I would think. Stereotypes would colour a person's perceptions, and they're not really going to be thinking along lines such as what you've posted. There is a wave of feminism sweeping across south and south-east Asia, but to most people NOT from these regions, they would not be familiar with these changes and would rely on stereotypes instead.

If it was biological, then race would be an irrelevant factor, since the biological cues for a better mate are different than mental ones.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 2, 2013)

Savior said:


> Are these Westernised Asian women that you're talking about?



Oh no these are relatively new immigrants whom can either barely speak english or speak it with an accent so thick its hard to pick out what they are trying to say.

Obviously I am assuming this study is excluding ethnic asians born within a western nation as the cultural enviroment is different.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

I stopped at "yellow fever"


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> Use a question mark and you'd be surprised here in the States and even in Asia.



Well according to official statistics for interracial marriage, 18% of american-asian women are married to someone non-asian, while 7% of american-asian men fall into that group.

Dating, particularly the younger generation, might paint an even stronger ratio.

Given that there is a total number difference of several hundred thousand between married asian women and married asian men, there must be some frustrated ones in there...


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been trying to think of something amusingly racist to say but this thread makes it too easy so I'll just post this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgH0dxP8zbU[/youtube]


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting.





> The two largest visible minority populations in Canada had among the lowest proportions married or partnered outside their groups. In 2006, there were 1.3 million South Asians and 1.2 million Chinese living in Canada.4 However, because the South Asian population includes a higher number of children under the age of 15 compared to the Chinese population, when considering the adult population (those aged 15 and over) only, Chinese becomes the largest visible minority group. With more than 1 million Chinese in this age group, they also had one of the lowest proportions of mixed unions outside their group (17%).






> While nearly one-quarter (24%) of all couples comprised of at least one visible minority group member were mixed in 2006, the proportion varied according to the particular visible minority group. There are many reasons that could explain the variation in mixed unions among the visible minority groups, like the size of the group, which could affect the chance of its members finding a partner with the same background, the group?s immigration history as well as other characteristics. The share of couples who were mixed increased slightly for some visible minority groups from 2001 to 2006, while the ranking of the proportion of mixed couples by visible minority group membership remained unchanged for both census years.
> 
> Japanese had the highest proportion marrying or partnering outside of their visible minority group, as shown in the 2006 Census. Indeed, about three-quarters (75%) of the 29,700 couples where at least one person in the couple was Japanese involved pairings with a non-Japanese person.



There's a Japanese cultural center near me..hmm. I should do some more research

.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Karsh (Dec 3, 2013)

This thread is a sociology study's nightmare/goldmine


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Bearing the glass mask I cast the royal we's charm upon thee


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I don't know where I read about it, but it was about the frustrations of half-asian males resulting from mixed parents.
> Half-asian females are showered in attention, but half-asian males face similar problems to pure asian males, and some of them hate the "non-asian" (well, mostly white for statistical reasons) part inside them. Sad stuff.



Muv Luv says hello!



Chelydra said:


> Oh god no, that is just a sterotype that is rather uncommon, most of the Asian women I know are rather fiesty to say the least. (Even the Japanese women)



I certainly couldn't care less.



Ken said:


> Should be known by now that I indulge in the loving hate of all races



We detest this as much as you do, trust me.



Blue said:


> MY BAD, GUYS
> 
> Anyway everyone knows black men are attractive. Blacks are the anti-asians.



Black women are also hot... a white guy said it!



Zaru said:


> The common conception of males who have an overly positive image of asian females is that they are culturally more "traditional", behave more "feminine" and other things that are increasingly becoming a rarity within those females who are culturally adapted to western values.
> The demand for such females didn't just magically disappear in the few decades where women's roles and behaviour changed at an unprecedented rate, so many men looked to fulfill their wishes elsewhere, often based on the same idealism that makes many women lust after "exotic" men.
> Obviously, that implies that fully westernized asian women lose all non-aesthetic benefits.
> 
> ...



My views are that Asia is so full of corny and freaky quirks that I just don't even want to look at them. A part of me secretly wishes Britannia was a real country so Japan became Area 11.

So much for being the worst place to live as a man... Europe's where it's at!



Savior said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pal, I'll miss ya!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Europe is gay and America agrees.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 3, 2013)

Dat's sad news for asian men in non-asian countries, but we doing fine here at least in my country, an asian country. My cuz just got married a month ago! Interracial marriages happen but it's like asian on asian lol.

Also I must put here that I am against Westernisation 'cos fuck dat. Like srsly, each places in the world has different values. If we say a mom's gotta take care of her kids, then she has to, why is there something bad in that? Letting your maid do a mom's job is BS. Hell do we azn's try to enforce Easternisation up yo ass? Naw, you non-asians are the ones coming and running to our ladiies because they're more submissive than entitled bitches at your place. Admit it, you want submission as much as asian men do.

In executing stereotypes we just need to take care not to be stupid and dumb down people who have higher potential too much. Don't block them from learning, travelling and maybe working from home but a role is still a role. In AZN communities, moms who are workaholics, don't know/won't cook for their families, don't clean up after the house, don't spend time with their children as a mother; are looked down upon. "Just let the fucking maids do it" and by the end of the day do these women expect their children to treat 'em like mothers? Naww.

In Asia child-rearing is a big responsibility that you can't just push to other people. Mom takes care of family in well being, dad takes care of family in finance and education. If you can't handle this shit, then don't, stay unmarried and go and do anything/anywhere ye like. It's a bit dumb to want children but not want to take care of them directly. lol

Before the fireballs fly let me just say this whole anti-westernisation stuff is just my opinion. If y'all love westernisation, I ain't trying to change your views or anything, just sharing mine.

*So you don't want us Asian men due to our values but you want our Asian females for tits, asses, and submission and what-have-you, big deal. There are lots more to go around here, don't sweat yerself over it, kay?*

PS: I dislike the Chinese, they're tryhards. Unless if they aren't then we cool.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

well westernization basically will always result in emasculating the straight male majority to wrest away power to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and needlessly vocal ilk such as lazy hos... can't say I see any merit in that


----------



## Karsh (Dec 3, 2013)

ProTip of the day: sneak your way into a lady through smooth talk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0T_LCxRhwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2013)

Ken said:


> Europe is gay and America agrees.



Asia forever sucks!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Sure

Still less of a rathole than Europa tho


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 3, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Asia forever sucks!



They're gonna take over the world though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Better teeth, better skin, less ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), less smell, less braindead, less crackhead

America >> Asia tho


----------



## Sabi (Dec 3, 2013)

Black female reporting in

I had a talk about asian guys with my female friends (who are all white btw) like about a year ago, what everyone concluded is that they just don't find asian men attractive some of my friends called them outright ugly. I guess it's because even when an asian man is considered attractive they look too feminime, atleast this is my opinion. From what I have asian guys don't seem to have masculine features like facial hair, muscles, height. Most of them are incredibly thin and too short.
From all the asian males I've seen (including media and real life) attractive asian men look cute but not handsome.

I guess if a asian guy wants to have luck they should dye their hair and wear all sorts of visual-kei sort of clothes to try to look 'cool' to attract females but the exchange student Xuan Wo from China won't have a chance at that western puss if he looks like a traditional Chinese dude.

I really don't get this black women being undesirable thing. I mean I hear all about it on the internet but I have never seen this or experienced this in real life. All my black female friends have had boyfriends (both black and non-black). I even had a white boyfriend not too long ago.

 I don't want to sound like a bitch or anything but people who already go on internet dating sites to find gf's anf bf's  are usually people who have been rejected by society and for being undesirable. I don't think people would go on dating sites unless they had trouble finding people in real life in the first place.

I don't think there are hot 10/10 black females and asian males signing up to dating sites in the first place.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Far too busy napping and instigating trouble to dress up in kei, lol


----------



## Karsh (Dec 3, 2013)

I know quite pretty girls who go on dating sites, sometimes it seems it just gets hard to get to that point of getting to know someone to actually consider a relationship and be in the context to do so, sometimes its not even about courage or anything like that it seems, otherwise I agree Sabi


----------



## Sabi (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh and the dick stereotype, they need to get rid of that.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 3, 2013)

mr_shadow said:


> They're gonna take over the world though.



soon...pretty soon.



Ken said:


> Better teeth, better skin, less ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), less smell, less braindead, less crackhead
> 
> America >> Asia tho


braindead? That's funnny since they and the rest of the world ranks better than americans in that category.



Sabi said:


> Black female reporting in
> 
> I had a talk about asian guys with my female friends (who are all white btw) like about a year ago, what everyone concluded is that they just don't find asian men attractive some of my friends called them outright ugly. I guess it's because even when an asian man is considered attractive they look too feminime, atleast this is my opinion. From what I have asian guys don't seem to have masculine features like facial hair, muscles, height. Most of them are incredibly thin and too short.
> From all the asian males I've seen (including media and real life) attractive asian men look cute but not handsome.



From real life info, none of my male cousins/family members ever had a problem dating outside of their race. I have two cousins married to white girls and another one who seems to attract a flock of black girls but he doesn't date them because his mom is a racist.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Sure but I ain't American by birth and whites are dumb as heck everywhere so...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 3, 2013)

Sabi said:


> even when an asian man is considered attractive they look too femine, atleast this is my opinion.



More for me


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 3, 2013)

Just read through the entire thread.

Hilarious.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Ken is always around to save the day.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2013)

mr_shadow said:


> They're gonna take over the world though.



Oh no, China is already way to ahead of his peers to be considered part of Asia. It could very well be it's own continent...



Ken said:


> Sure
> 
> Still less of a rathole than Europa tho



My partner disagrees!



Sabi said:


> Black female reporting in
> 
> I had a talk about asian guys with my female friends (who are all white btw) like about a year ago, what everyone concluded is that they just don't find asian men attractive some of my friends called them outright ugly. I guess it's because even when an asian man is considered attractive they look too feminime, atleast this is my opinion. From what I have asian guys don't seem to have masculine features like facial hair, muscles, height. Most of them are incredibly thin and too short.
> From all the asian males I've seen (including media and real life) attractive asian men look cute but not handsome.
> ...



Whoever said black women aren't attractive needs a metaphorical bullet to the head. I've seen gorgeous dark skinned women (Rihanna and Beyonce are ugly though) and I dig them badly!



Ken said:


> Far too busy napping and instigating trouble to dress up in kei, lol



What are you waiting for then? I'm European and already did that (hell, I cosplayed as bloody Saber for crying out loud!)



Sabi said:


> Oh and the dick stereotype, they need to get rid of that.



I never understood where that one came from.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

I mainly ignore the talk about the unseen contents of other males' pants, in the regard that I hate the idea of stooping to homo fantasizing faggotry, but according to the few statistics I have yet to erase from my mind the Asian average is closer to the worldwide 5.5 inches with Caucasians being closer to 6 and blacks a little short of 7. But yeah the average height for whites is about the highest overall with Asians lagging behind non pygmy blacks for the most part so it is due to lesser body size and limb length I would guess.

Last time I'll ever write a paragraph about junk.


----------



## navy (Dec 3, 2013)

My dick is full asian size when it's non erected.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't ask me to doubt you.


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 4, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Solution:  Asian men go after black women.
> 
> They can produce the least desirable offspring or something according to surveys.



Biracial people are beautiful on average, dude.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 4, 2013)

Asian men have small penises.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 4, 2013)

Our world needs to be more open to other parts of the world, so its kinda good, but horrible for Asian men...


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabi said:


> Black female reporting in
> 
> I had a talk about asian guys with my female friends (who are all white btw) like about a year ago, what everyone concluded is that they just don't find asian men attractive some of my friends called them outright ugly. I guess it's because even when an asian man is considered attractive they look too feminime, atleast this is my opinion. From what I have asian guys don't seem to have masculine features like facial hair, muscles, height. Most of them are incredibly thin and *too short*.
> From all the asian males I've seen (including media and real life) attractive asian men look cute but not handsome.
> ...



Hmph! Us short men need love too! Fortunately I do just fine 5'4 or not ;P 

then again I'm not quite as thin as some of those Asians.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

lol 5'4 males


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken said:


> lol 5'4 males



<.< Oh no! You're not gonna troll me! 

Short power!


----------



## Psychic (Dec 4, 2013)

This thread just went full retard.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

Doesn't every thread?


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken said:


> lol 5'4 males



They do exist Ken. They do exist.​


Psychic said:


> This thread just went full retard.



Hardly new...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

I've always wondered how it's like to have the height and cardiovascular capacity of a 14 year old girl


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken said:


> I've always wondered how it's like to have the height and cardiovascular capacity of a 14 year old girl



Try drinking their virgin blood.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

Since all women are bisexual and will eat each other at short provocation, they are not virgins according to the homo community - they claim females making contact with each other suffices, regardless of the obvious lack of actual intercourse that took place.


----------



## Karsh (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken said:


> Since all women are bisexual and will eat each other at short provocation, they are not virgins according to the homo community - they claim females making contact with each other suffices, regardless of the obvious lack of actual intercourse that took place.





wat

for real


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken ruined this thread.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a hard time co-signing that

:byakuya


----------



## Spock (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know how it is in North America but the small Asian minority here is different. While Asian girls are more than willing to date outside their race, Asian guys prefer not too. I'm not sure if "prefer" is the correct term. 

It's a shame, they're impeccably dressed


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 4, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Non asian men in asia might also have trouble dating.
> 
> Those interracial cooties.



at least not here, ladies love foreigners


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2013)

Playing too many MnF games and thinking that shit works in the real world. I'm sure someone already used this joke but I'm not going back and looking.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 4, 2013)

Interesting article about some white woman's dating experiences in japan.



> “We usually have a tough time keeping female teachers here,” my boss informed me on my first day of work as an English teacher in Tokyo. “They usually don’t last more than six months.” I looked up from studying the roster list of teachers (30 – all male), in surprise.
> “You mean at this school?”
> 
> “No, I mean … in Japan.” He shrugged. “Tokyo’s a tough city to be single … If you’re, you know … a western woman.”
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2013)

Skinny white women are not attractive. Need some ass to back ratio.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 4, 2013)

Uncle Toms
Neo Nazis
"Justified" Racism
Small asian penises


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 4, 2013)

i have a black cawk den becuz i have a 20 inch cawk meet sammich


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 4, 2013)

> Asian men have small penises.


#Stereotype



> My dick is full asian size when it's non erected.


What the hell is "asian size"?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2013)

Zumoku said:


> #Stereotype
> 
> 
> What the hell is "asian size"?



Actually it's not there is a chart. Google search it.


----------



## muishot (Dec 4, 2013)

I find this not surprising.  Asian-Americans are still very small a group in America.  If we want to understand the real cause all we have to do is go back 40-60 years.  Not very long ago Black males were portray poorly in American's culture.  In movies, on TV black males were stereotypes and made to look uncool for any white women to date black men.  

Now, it is the same thing with Asian men.  They were portray poorly in movies and TV.  When you see Asian women in movies, you often see good looking Asian women.  When you see Asian men in movies, most of the time you see the men who fit the stereotypes.  And why do White Men prefer Asian women?  White Men see themselves as a dominant race and they see women of other ethnic as their play things.  

But Asian men increasingly made inroad in Hollywood.  You are starting to see Asian men getting more prominent roles in movies and TV shows.  In other words they are getting better and better portrayal.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 4, 2013)

muishot said:


> But Asian men increasingly made inroad in Hollywood.  You are starting to see Asian men getting more prominent roles in movies and TV shows.  In other words they are getting better and better portrayal.



Still some obvious resistance to putting Asian males in leading role, ex: The Last Airbender, 47 Ronin, Forbidden Kingdom, etc. I don't count "The Last Samurai" because you know that's what the story was actually about, but I know very intimately the stories and/or characters of the aforementioned three and I don't remember there being any white guy having to lead the suspiciously mostly Asian cast in it...

Dave Chapelle talked about this before in an interview, when he pitched a show to FOX I believe, and the pilot had a black woman as the cast. The execs wanted to replace her with a white woman because they felt his choice lacked "universal appeal", I would not put it past some people to probably see things like that in the general sense too.


----------



## muishot (Dec 4, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Still some obvious resistance to putting Asian males in leading role, ex: The Last Airbender, 47 Ronin, Forbidden Kingdom, etc. I don't count "The Last Samurai" because you know that's what the story was actually about, but I know very intimately the stories and/or characters of the aforementioned three and I don't remember there being any white guy having to lead the suspiciously mostly Asian cast in it...
> 
> Dave Chapelle talked about this before in an interview, when he pitched a show to FOX I believe, and the pilot had a black woman as the cast. The execs wanted to replace her with a white woman because they felt his choice lacked "universal appeal", I would not put it past some people to probably see things like that in the general sense too.



Even today, how often do you see a black woman in a leading role?  And the one Disney movie that had a black woman as a princess and it bombed.  Portrayal in the popular culture is very important.  It is like a marketing thing.  If Asian men want more prominent they better spend money to produce TV shows, music, movies that appeal to the pop culture that has attractive, good-looking asian males as lead.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Skinny white women are not attractive. Need some ass to back ratio.



Just don't overdo it!



muishot said:


> Even today, how often do you see a black woman in a leading role?  And the one Disney movie that had a black woman as a princess and it bombed.  Portrayal in the popular culture is very important.  It is like a marketing thing.  If Asian men want more prominent they better spend money to produce TV shows, music, movies that appeal to the pop culture that has attractive, good-looking asian males as lead.



And stop making shitty love triangles and boybands, then I may like 'em more...

Guess I was right about that personality test... I'd be right at home as a Britannian in Area 11... well... perhaps not that bad.

Lol at that article too. Japanese and Korean women just never pick up my radar... and I only like PRC Chinese.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 5, 2013)

Zumoku said:


> #Stereotype
> 
> 
> What the hell is "asian size"?


2 inches erect.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 5, 2013)

Dont worry asian males you still have the basement dweller weeaboo girls who would love to date you(if you are japanese)


----------



## Masa (Dec 5, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Interesting article about some white woman's dating experiences in japan.



Actually, foreign men in Japan don't get much exposure to the dating pool either, they are just more desparate. The prevailing stereotype in Japan about foreign men is that their girlfriends are either busu or only go out with foreigners (or both) and from what I have seen, its not a completely unwarranted generalization.

As for Asian guys in the US, if you are good looking and mildly successful, you can have your pick of girl regardless of race. If a girl turns you down, don't blame it on her (and the racial barrier you percieve), blame yourself for not being good looking, interesting, or rich enough. The statistics provided more likely reflect the preference of Asian males to go out with Asian females rather than their inability to date other races.


----------



## Spock (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Dec 6, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Actually it's not there is a chart. Google search it.



Actually, I've seen medical website saying average penis size is identical across all races. So now who do we trust? (I was reading up on gorilla penis size at the time).


Hah! Is this usually a tongue-in-cheek kind of comic or did the author do that unintentionally?


----------



## Shiny (Dec 6, 2013)

In my country people just talk about black or white men,its like the asians are a non factor(asians are rare tbh,brazil here),but no the girls,its like a mans dream to fuck a  asian chick but just if they are submissive and hot


And why people just talk about these 3 huh?  And the poor iraq and indian mans


----------



## TSC (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2013)

Is that Hideki Anno, the creator of Evangelion? If so then gee, I wonder why he never could get married....


----------



## TSC (Dec 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Is that Hideki Anno, the creator of Evangelion? If so then gee, I wonder why he never could get married....



yep that's him.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 7, 2013)

crackpot schizo can't make a halfway sensible anime much less sociable kids


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Dec 12, 2013)

Waffle said:


> they have small dicks. not enuf to please a female



A womans clit isn't very big, but lesbians have a easy enough time pleasing females.


----------

